# mount to shin lock



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

#5...

I have Kyle mounted and have grapevines.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Keeping the hooks I pull them up as tight as I can.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I pivot to the side bringing my left knee up (two pictures for this as it's a funny position  ) normally you wouldn't want your right foot to be up on the toes like that, instead go instep to floor and put some weight on it, this is rather unplesant though and as we where holding position for pictures I was nice


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I grab his right foot and pull it in while driving my shin into his leg.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

I haven't seen this one before. Where exactly should he feel the pain?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 18, 2005)

Ankle, shin, everywhere 

Have you ever been shown the Quasimodo lock from inside a closed guard?  Same type of lock.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

I think I know which one you mean...it hurts!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 18, 2005)

I've seen something like that before, but this seems like it would be hard to pull off against a trained grappler. Have you had any success in this while rolling?

Paul


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, it doesn't happen often, but it does work.  Think of it like a spinning back kick, over used it is useless, but when the time comes it is a nice surprise for the other guy.

It is also a low risk move, you don't give up postition to attempt it like you would with something like a arm bar.

Also, a technique doesn't have to get a tap to get a submission, by forcing him to defend I start a chain which can lead to something that does end it.


----------

